# split co2 3 ways ebay style.



## Stephen (May 6, 2011)

Alright so after the postal strike my co2 parts came in from china.
They looked like this. 









So that was pretty sweet. I put it all together with the supplied parts and started using it.

Well after 2 days my 25lb tank was empty. Sigh....

When this was mounted on my regulator it was on a 45 degree angle. I didn't hear any leaking.. anyway fail.

So it came time to rebuild this thing properly. 
Apparently china does not supply #7 O-rings every place they should. The little ridges are there to hold an o ring, however none exist there from the box.

So I got all that taken care of and then my neighbor decided it would be a good idea to mount this thing remotely from the regulator so that it would be sitting properly.

Here is the end result.





































I am going to test it with soapy water when it is all back up and running. I really hope to not loose that much co2 again.

I also have fittings coming so I can run off of a 20 oz paintball tank. A much better way to go as far as refilling co2 tanks.
Anyway, thanks for looking.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice, where did your neighbor get the metal mount?
Oh, just one thing. If you're using an atomizer type difusser. Those plastic bubble counter won't last long as they become brittle because of the CO2 and plastic chemical reaction. All mine crack under the pressure after 3 years of use.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Stephen (May 6, 2011)

He made the metal bracket. 
And really I didn't know the counters would crack with time. Thanks for the heads up.

What do you use then? or do you just replace them ever couple of years?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I just unscrew the plactic out and stick the tube into the metal tube in the middle. Not sure if the place you order from only sell the plastic tube, but they cost around 15$ each. I am thinking about buying some glass bubble counter in stead.
http://www.aqmagic.com/bubble-counter/gamba-bubble-counter-p-71.html
but just not sure if they are reliable or not.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

